# West Virginia woman is accused of stealing a hearse containing a body



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Maybe she was just getting ready for Halloween.  :googly:

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/44608121/ns/us_news/


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

A clear case of "WTH was she thinking?!?"


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Silly Rabbit! Kix are for Trids!

Maybe she thought she was stealing a HUGE station wagon.


----------

